# Fundamentals of Interpretation by Edoardo Catemario



## QuattroQuarti (Mar 3, 2012)

This little manual contains all those information that every expert musician knows. It took me over 15 years to make it as concise as possible and is now only 36 pages. Everything you need in order to understand the very basic knowledges of interpretation is here. The book is in pdf format and is free to download. Edoardo Catemario

http://www.catemario.com/blog/?page_id=683

QuattroQuarti


----------



## SottoVoce (Jul 29, 2011)

Looks insightful, I'll take a look at it. Thanks for the generous contribution friend.


----------

